

Ask HN: Best technology for web development - temp1234

What do I need to learn for doing web development? the generic kind, say for a typical library or a movie theater. I am a programmer and have experience with application development(C++, Java, SQL,  etc), but have zero knowledge of web technologies. Just thought asking HN would save the effort of looking them all up and comparing them myself.<p>Thanks.
======
patrickk
Not sure of your level of knowledge, but the LAMP stack is a good place to
start.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LAMP_(software_bundle)>

For the scripting language, you won't go far wrong with Ruby on Rails
(pleasure to use) instead of PHP (potentially heartbreaking).

Also, it's considered good etiquette to have your basic research done before
posting help requests on forums, saying things like "save the effort of
looking them all up" smacks of laziness, fyi. It's not like a Google search
can be compared to running a marathon or something!

Hope that helps.

~~~
temp1234
This did help. Thanks.

~~~
patrickk
You're welcome! Also, two more good links:

[http://lifehacker.com/5401954/programmer-101-teach-
yourself-...](http://lifehacker.com/5401954/programmer-101-teach-yourself-how-
to-code)

[http://lifehacker.com/5336113/how-to-build-a-web-site-
from-s...](http://lifehacker.com/5336113/how-to-build-a-web-site-from-scratch-
with-no-experience)

These will apply to pretty much where you are at now, if you are totally new
to web dev as you say.

------
Roridge
If you have Java experience it is a small jump to JavaEE technologies.

Check out Servlets and JSP technology. It's bascially the same as LAMP but
with a J instead of a P (and often a T instead or as well as an A).

------
hoffmabc
Javascript. Learn it asap. HTML obviously and then use what you know already
for SQL and Java/C++ to code the backend. You already have a lot of the
framework for it having done application development.

